# Anyone else does this?



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

you go like "f it, i really don't care about socionics" and in 15 seconds you are buying C. Joungs book to make sense of it. Then you realize it is as logical as anything else about socionics and you think can anyone please simplify all this. Because if not - i'm out playing and living my life lol


----------

